# Oh Walter



## Spottytoes

Oh dear… Do keep us posted.


----------



## cowpony

Oh boy. I'd be worried too.


----------



## fjm

Sounds like it could be CKD - yet another thing to manage, but Tilly has done well for years just by switching to a renal diet.


----------



## twyla

fjm said:


> Sounds like it could be CKD - yet another thing to manage, but Tilly has done well for years just by switching to a renal diet.


Walter is already on a prescription diet for his megacolon and doing very well on it. It is really tricky to treat his bouts of pancreatitis the easy fix would have been to switch his diet, couldn't switch his diet back then so he is taking prednisone every 3 day to manage that. 
No easy answers wish there were


----------



## fjm

If it is CKD then adding a phosphorus binder may work, but I do understand how difficult managing multiple conditions can get. The last thing you want to do is trigger another megacolon or pancreatitis episode .


----------



## twyla

My vets are good and have helped me manage Walter to this point hopefully this is a hiccup


----------



## Minie

Oh dear, I do hope it is just that - a hiccup


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I hope you can figure this out and I hope it's not serious. 🙏


----------



## twyla

Walter ate his whole dinner last night but this morning went no where near his food, he behavior is odd very clingy which he only does when he doesn't feel good.


----------



## twyla

Walter ate most of his breakfast by the time I got home today.. there is still kibble in the bowl and not interested in dinner. 

I spoke with my vet net result is Walter's going for an ultrasound tomorrow morning, his blood work was well normalish, all the kidney levels look fine, not diabetic, still waiting for thyroid panel.

It's bad if a cat stops eating, they can go downhill really quick. 

You couple that with Walter’s extreme aggression when in pain, I am really worried.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Keeping you and Walter in my thoughts.


----------



## fjm

So worrying when there is no straightforward explanation. Hoping you get it sorted soon.


----------



## twyla

I am hoping, Walter got his ultrasound, Walter was very good for the tech and Doctor very unlike my Walter.


----------



## Starla

Isn’t that so worrying? It made me so happy a few weeks ago to hear the commotion Johnny made when they were putting him in the carrier. Everybody in the waiting room got big eyes, and I was like ‘yep, that’s my guy! He’s feeling better!!’ Hoping for a good outcome for cranky ol Walter.


----------



## Minie

The wait is awful. Hope Walter just is having a blip and returns to his usual self


----------



## Johanna

I'm sending you hugs and good thoughts that Walter will soon be back to his old self. He is such a handsome cat!


----------



## twyla

Well the wait begins, I am happy that Walter is eating period.


----------



## fjm

Eating is an excellent sign!


----------



## Skylar

twyla said:


> Well the wait begins, I am happy that Walter is eating period.


 That’s always a relief especially with an older cat like Walter. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Well we heading in a good direction, Walter's food bowl is empty. First full meal, it took him ages to eat but he did.
This is peculiar, it's almost like he was nauseous, not sureI don't know, I know to be on the alert for the symptoms his other maladies, this was different I will call the vet this morning.


----------



## twyla

Not telling me a thing


----------



## fjm

Have his teeth been checked?


----------



## twyla

Walter had a dental February, lost most of his upper teeth, he does have one manky incisor, we aren't eliminating that, vet says it wouldn't cause him that much trouble, the rest look fine. It's weird, Walter has had a change in behavior, he is clingy, restless, friendly, and calm, cats don't change behavior unless there is something else going on. Walter is also playing, something he has never done, which most folks would be happy about this makes me nervous. 
I haven't heard back about the blood tests or the ultrasound yet so still waiting.


----------



## Finn's mum

Walter is such a handsome cat, I hope you get to the cause of his off behaviour and it’s easily managed.


----------



## twyla

Oh Walt, my boy didn't touch his dinner nor is he interested in breakfast.
Giving him a dose of Cerenia see if that helps


----------



## twyla

Well Walter ate, actually think he may be nauseous.


----------



## Liz

I hope he's on the mend, Twyla.


----------



## twyla

Still waiting on all his tests, but Walter seems more at ease post the Cerenia.


----------



## Streetcar

I am so happy the Cerenia helped. You are so tuned into Walter, and I am awfully sorry he is having this trouble.


----------



## Charmed

Hoping everything is okay with Walter. My sister had a cat that underwent a complete personality change when she got old. She was always a skittery, hide under the bed from strangers, kind of cat. When she changed she became super friendly and would fall asleep in my arms. I loved that she changed.


----------



## Skylar

Hope all is okay with your boy. It’s frustrating to wait for results.


----------



## twyla

Well it's time to panic.

Walter attacked Lenny last night. I think Len just stepped on Walter. It was midnight, I gave Walter a healthy dose of Gabapentin. 
Walter is in pain, I just don't know what from.

Leonard is limping this morning but no punctures or swelling, so a dose of metacam for him.

None of this is good


----------



## fjm

Oh dear, definitely not good, and particularly upsetting when Walter has been doing so well. I hope the test results bring you some answers and a straightforward treatment plan.


----------



## twyla

fjm said:


> Oh dear, definitely not good, and particularly upsetting when Walter has been doing so well. I hope the test results bring you some answers and a straightforward treatment plan.


We have an appointment this afternoon Walter and I, Lenny is now only limping every now and again so an improvement.


----------



## Dianaleez

Let us know how things go. It's a rough year for you and yours.


----------



## Liz

Hoping the vet has better news.


----------



## twyla

My big ole Boo Walter is staying at the vet, he is dehydrated, after eating his breakfast he vomited it up all over. Vet says blood work is unremarlable, as was the ultrasound. No irritated pancreas, Walter is not painful in his belly or backed up so again not the megacolon. So I.V. fluids, pain meds right now and tomorrow x-rays, urinalysis. I did ask if Walter might have cancer, hopefully these tests will reveal something. Walter has lost more weight and hasn't eaten a full meal in 10 days.

Only good news is it seems Lenny has recovered without issue, no bruising and he has stopped limping all together. 

This really stinks for Walter


----------



## Dianaleez

Hopefully, he'll feel better after fluids.


----------



## Liz

Glad the vet is taking good care of your Walter.


----------



## Streetcar

Fingers crossed for some good news and soon.


----------



## fjm

It does sound very worrying. If only there were a simple blood test to confirm cancer or rule it out - the not knowing is so hard. Hoping he feels much better after the fluids, and the further investigations find a treatable explanation.


----------



## twyla

I can only hope, Walter was miserable and distressed. It was quiet last night, I will call later today and find out how Walter is doing.


----------



## twyla

Walter has eaten, which just means he is still eating so good. Walter is getting his I.V. fluids and pain meds, he was x-rayed and my vet is waiting to hear from radiographer on the results. Still waiting for a call from the vet, I spoke with one of the techs.
So still waiting and not knowing stinks


----------



## Liz

The worry must be taxing, but it's such a good sign that he ate - I hope that's reassuring!


----------



## twyla

Liz said:


> The worry must be taxing, but it's such a good sign that he ate - I hope that's reassuring!


I wish it were, I need to know what what going on. I cannot take what happened between Walter and Leonard lightly, it was different this time. I have to do what's best for everyone.


----------



## Dianaleez

What a difficult day for you.


----------



## twyla

This sucks really really sucks
I just got off the phone with the vet, tests will be back tomorrow. Walter is eating his wet food, resting comfortably as of this moment there is no apparent reason for Walter to be feeling unwell or be in pain, maybe he passed a gall stone nothing definite.
Radiologist has held on to the x-rays for further scrutiny, yep I am worried.
I am also worried they won't find anything and I will have to make an awful choice.


----------



## Streetcar

I am sorry for the extended wait and the anxiety waiting for additional x-ray scrutiny logically causes. Thankfully, Walter is eating and it sounds like he has good pain control. Sending tons of good thoughts 💝.


----------



## fjm

A horrible decision to be facing, and yet more anxiety. Do you have space to separate them if necessary? A comfortable, secure room for Walter would at least give you more time to monitor his behaviour while keeping everyone safe.


----------



## twyla

fjm said:


> A horrible decision to be facing, and yet more anxiety. Do you have space to separate them if necessary? A comfortable, secure room for Walter would at least give you more time to monitor his behaviour while keeping everyone safe.


fjm thank you for you kind words and suggestions 
For those not in the know;
I keep them separated when I am not home, I have done this for the last 5 years since that agonizing painful bout of constipation where Walter was severely backed up and attacked Beatrice, Pia and myself. 

The tough choice is closing him off might cause Walter to stress out or shut down and he is sick.

Walter normally never sleeps with me, only does so when unwell. Nearest I can figure is Leonard got down to wee on a piddle pad and accidently jumped up on an already painful Walter.

The safe place right now Walter is at the vet. I am working with my vet trying to figure out how to keep everyone safe. That might be anti anxiety meds if the last of the tests reveal nothing.

I have been previously told by people I should rehome Walter, euthanize Walter. 
Rehoming would take a Saint with a bank roll. I will not make my problem some else's.
Euthanizing well for when I cannot figure out a way to help Walter with my vet not because Walter is *too much" to deal with

Walter isn't a bad cat, he deals with discomfort of his many medical disorders pretty well, Walt is so good about taking his daily meds, he is already on pain management, that break through pain had to be agonizing.
Hopefully I will have some answers today.


----------



## Asta's Mom

oh jo haomd - hipoe sill ind epitpirate . Know you muzsr d crazyr


----------



## Liz

Asta's Mom said:


> oh jo haomd - hipoe sill ind epitpirate . Know you muzsr d crazyr


@Asta's Mom Are you ok?


----------



## twyla

I spoke with my vet, they are keeping Walter until tomorrow and later today they will come up with a game plan because all his tests came back normal basically unremarkable. It might be that manky tooth combined with the fact he was not eating well that tipped him over pain wise, they don't know what exactly but they will come up with a way to get him comfortable and happy. MY vets know I know my pets. I just want everyone safe and happy.


----------



## Dianaleez

Poor old Walter is doing the best he can in a bad situation. So are you.


----------



## twyla

I was updated on how Walter is doing, still not eating as much as he normally does but he is eating, apparently sassy enough to pulled out his I.V., so I.V. went back in and cone of shame went on.
Am I concerned yea, Walter is behaving and not grumpy soo


----------



## twyla

Picking up my big ole boo in a couple hours


----------



## Johanna

It's so good to hear that Walter is doing a bit better. I'm keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. Blessed be.


----------



## twyla

Walter is home,









Well best they can figure is he had a bad case of gastritis. Once they tapped him with fluids, and gave him regular doses of buprenex (kitty morphine) Walter started happily eating again, my boo is his old self.
Hopefully this will continue, Walt came home with buprenex and more cerenia permission to use prilosec.
Burned through my future puppy money, totally worth it though.


----------



## Dianaleez

Merry Christmas, Walter.


----------



## fjm

I'm so glad he is feeling better, and that you are well stocked to keep him that way. If he only sleeps with you and the dogs when he is feeling off colour would a soft crate, kept open so that he can choose to use it, perhaps help to keep everyone safe? I have found one very helpful when one of the animals has been too poorly to cope with being bounced, but still wants the comfort of sleeping on my bed.


----------



## Liz

What a relief! Welcome home, Walt.


----------



## twyla

fjm said:


> I'm so glad he is feeling better, and that you are well stocked to keep him that way. If he only sleeps with you and the dogs when he is feeling off colour would a soft crate, kept open so that he can choose to use it, perhaps help to keep everyone safe? I have found one very helpful when one of the animals has been too poorly to cope with being bounced, but still wants the comfort of sleeping on my bed.


Walter is an animal to be reckoned with when feeling unwell, I have trust my instincts, I have selection of meds to assist and prevent another incident, I have permission to feed him other foods if he goes off his feed again, first to try prilosec, then the cerenia and buprenex as a last resort to manage his pain.
I am happier with a battle plan, I know how help Walter cope with another bout.


----------



## twyla

Walter had me a little concerned by all his pacing when he first got home, but he eventually settled down, ate his dinner and napped heartily. 
Walter is a much happier boy


----------



## twyla

Walter ate all his brekkie, I am thrilled. I have to pick up wet food from the vet tomorrow just in case


----------



## fjm

Two consecutive meals - it definitely sounds as if he is feeling better.


----------



## twyla

All is calm


----------



## twyla

One happy comfortable boy


----------



## twyla

What a slippery slope, Walter has started eating less and less, I started him on prilosec this is day three, fed him baby food yesterday, he was meh about.
Today slice wet food which he happily ate up, if he were any other cat this would be fine, I just hope I don't send him into a pancreatic attack, but I am following my vet's instructions so fingers crossed.
Calling th vet first thing tomorrow.

Oi why do these things happen over the holidays


----------



## fjm

So worrying -poor Walter and poor you/ Hope it is just a blip, and the wet food gets him eating again.


----------



## twyla

fjm I so hope this will help, I just cannot have him end up painful. So far I am a little hopeful, but the worry is he will either back up as in constipated, have a pancreatic attack at least I have avoided hangry, but hoping this won't set off a bad bout of gastritis.
Walter is a complicated kitty


----------



## twyla

I wish I could stop worrying and be happy Walter happily ate his wet food dinner. 

Right now Walter is just post meal grooming himself.

All I got is hope this change in food won't go south on me, previously anytime he ate something he shouldn't he had a pancreatic attack.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

I think Walter like to make me sweat, 4th day of Prilosec and he ate all his breakfast all the wet foid and the dry food he was ignoring


----------



## fjm

Fingers crossed this blip is passing ...!


----------



## twyla

I truly hope this is passing. Doubt it because the relapse is very close to the original incident, I hope I wrong.


----------



## twyla

I spoke with my vet, after a few days I am to wean Walter off the Prilosec and wet food slowly and see what happens. Until then we will chat regularly on how my big ole boo is doing. Walter is pretty happy today.


----------



## twyla

SO far so good, Walter is eating regularly with the addition of Prilosec, starting to wean him off the wet food first, so breakfast only for a couple days then a half a 3 oz can then it will be Prilosec every other day then every three days and so on.


----------



## twyla

Just got off the phone with my vet, he was checking in on how Walter is doing, pleased with the progress. Says Walter is giving him gray hairs. Oi I second that.


----------



## Johanna

It is really nice to hear that Walter is doing better. (((Hugs))) to you and Walter.


----------



## Streetcar

I love that your vet checks in - and that Walter has stabilized!!


----------



## twyla

My vets are really good, they listen to me and understand I really know my pets. They think I work miracles. I am just really observant and if I can't figure it out I just look a little harder, squint a bit or tilt my head for another view. There is usually a reason why an animal acts out, just trying figure out why Walter is feeling this way.


----------



## twyla

_sigh_
Walter tried to go after Pia last night, I intercepted and gave him a dose of buprenorphine that knocked him flat out. I have an appointment after work. My big boy is distressed again, he flips like a switch. I haven't really slept since last night I know something is really really wrong with my cat all his tests came back as a big fat negative. 

I am afraid if my vet can't figure out what is going I will have to put Walter to sleep, his aggression is caused by something intangible.


----------



## fjm

I am sorry - just when things seemed to be stabilising. I hope you get an explanation - anything is better than uncertainty and constant anxiety.


----------



## Streetcar

I am sorry, Twyla.


----------



## Dianaleez

Has the vet ruled out dementia? It's a tough diagnosis and very sad. But at least it explains the blind striking out at a world he no longer really understands.


----------



## twyla

I don't believe it's dementia, but I will ask. I had a 24 year old cat that had dementia. Walter is only 11 years old but again I will ask my vet.


----------



## Dianaleez

twyla said:


> I don't believe it's dementia, but I will ask. I had a 24 year old cat that had dementia. Walter is only 11 years old but again I will ask my vet.


I sincerely hope it’s not that.


----------



## twyla

Can you say Paxil?!


----------



## twyla

Picking up the meds, Paxil apparently works fast


----------



## Johanna

Twyla, I hope Walter feels better soon. You have really had a rough year and you both deserve some good time together. Blessed be.


----------



## fjm

I hope it does the trick.


----------



## Mufar42

Wishing you and Walter the best. From my time on PF you certainly know your pets and always know what is best for them. I hope you get some more time with Walter on a better scale. You will figure it out.


----------



## twyla

I slept better, Walter seems calmer this morning, his dose of Gabapentin has been increased for a few days. 
The course is now to treat Walter for a behavioral issue, is this actual issue vet is not sure but I agree we have to try. 
A brain tumor, parasitic disease could be causes but it would require really extensive testing as in MRI, spinal taps, and dementia is really hard to diagnose. My vet is good and sensible, I mentioned Walter's steriods also apparently dogs can rage on steriod use, cats not.
I don't know if the Paxil will help but it is a life line.


----------



## twyla

I just got back from buying wet cat food, I can use it as a topper to the prescription dry food, sadly no they do not make a wet food version, I am looking for recommendations for cat toppers that aren't fish.


----------



## fjm

Are Lik-e-Lix allowed? If so they are brilliant for making medicine acceptable. I had some success with the Felix cat soups and Gourmet Gold is highly palatable, especially the melting heart. A tablespoonful of ground chicken, pork or beef mixed with a very little (think 1/4 teaspoonful) pureed chicken liver is another possibility. If it is OK with his other problems and he likes it make up a batch and freeze in ice cube trays, then defrost one cube at a time.


----------



## twyla

Of all the issues I have with Walter medicating him isn't one of them, he is the dream patient. Walter takes both pills and liquid meds. I put him up on the kitchen table, quickly pill him and slowly syringe in the liquids.
What I am looking for is something to mix in with Walt's dry prescription food to make it more palatable. A gravy or a broth, I want to stay away from food I have to reheat defrost, Walter's not a fan of reheated or left over food, also trying to make sure he is eating his prescription diet.

I am looking at the cat soups and broths for long term. Short term wet food to weaned of.


----------



## twyla

Walter didn't eat much today but he has stopped the restless pacing and has napped pretty much all day, I know that being very sleepy is a side effect of Paxil
So we go


----------



## fjm

He looks very comfortable - always reassuring when they sprawl at ease.


----------



## Mufar42

Twyla, maybe something like Nulo-Freestyle-Perfect-Purees, they are tiny packets and they do make a chicken flavor.


----------



## twyla

Walter is really not eating well, wish he would eat more, he is sleeping a lot.

Edit: just to let you know I just gave up mixing the wet with his sry prescription diet, he will eat the wet food alone.

Scratch that 

Eating less than half of what he normally does


----------



## Liz

I'm sorry, Twyla. I'm still hoping it's a temporary setback.


----------



## twyla

Walter will eat if the food is in front of him, I offered his food again and he ate it laying in bed fell asleep next to the bowl


----------



## Johanna

I found some jars of chicken and beef bouillon concentrate at my grocery store. I put a teaspoon of it in 1/2 cup hot water and pour over the dogs' food. They love it. I like it, too, as a soup at lunchtime.


----------



## fjm

It looks as if decreased appetite is a common side effect of Paxil (Paroxetine), so probably not a manifestation of something more sinister. Still important to get enough food into him to avoid hepatic lipidosis, of course.

When Tilly was reluctant to eat I did a combination of all the advice I found online:
Highly scented, highly palatable food, ideally new or that she had not had for a while so she did not associate it with feeling ill. It took a lot of experimenting to find ones she liked that were also safe for her to eat.
Shallow bowl that her whiskers would not touch
Very small, mouse sized portions (around 1 oz) served at room temperature or slightly warmed
Presented the food to her, just as you are doing, every few hours
A few kibble biscuits presented as treats, followed by a few more, would often get her to eat more than she would if offered them in a bowl.

Gradually she got the eating habit back, although she is still very picky about textures and flavours. I hope Walter's reluctance is short term - is the Paxil a long or short term intervention?


----------



## twyla

I am hoping this the adjustment period, I bough a load of sliced gravied food, Walter's not a fan of pate. At some point last night he ate all his dry prescription food, I left that out. Apparently Walter is not a fan of wet mixed with dry, can't blame him. Unfortunately Leonard is a fan and when I wasn't paying attention he scaled the baby gate and got up where I feed Walt. End result was on very full dog who had to poop a bit more.
So I opened a new bag of $60 prescription food hoping maybe it had gone off? 

Walter was already off his food, Paxil can cause decreased appetite, the combination of Gabapentin and Paxil can cause trouble as well.
Day four of the Paxil, I woke up to Walter watching me hoping for breakfast. Until I speak to vet I will run the rusk of Walter over eating.
fjm, I have always fed my cats in wide shallow bowls, whisker friendly. When not well the smelly tasty food comes out, along with meat baby food.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Mufar42

fjm said:


> It looks as if decreased appetite is a common side effect of Paxil (Paroxetine), so probably not a manifestation of something more sinister. Still important to get enough food into him to avoid hepatic lipidosis, of course.
> 
> When Tilly was reluctant to eat I did a combination of all the advice I found online:
> Highly scented, highly palatable food, ideally new or that she had not had for a while so she did not associate it with feeling ill. It took a lot of experimenting to find ones she liked that were also safe for her to eat.
> Shallow bowl that her whiskers would not touch
> Very small, mouse sized portions (around 1 oz) served at room temperature or slightly warmed
> Presented the food to her, just as you are doing, every few hours
> A few kibble biscuits presented as treats, followed by a few more, would often get her to eat more than she would if offered them in a bowl.
> 
> Gradually she got the eating habit back, although she is still very picky about textures and flavours. I hope Walter's reluctance is short term - is the Paxil a long or short term intervention?


It looks as if decreased appetite is a common side effect of Paxil (Paroxetine)....on a totally different note I may need this for me.


----------



## Mufar42

twyla said:


> I am hoping this the adjustment period, I bough a load of sliced gravied food, Walter's not a fan of pate. At some point last night he ate all his dry prescription food, I left that out. Apparently Walter is not a fan of wet mixed with dry, can't blame him. Unfortunately Leonard is a fan and when I wasn't paying attention he scaled the baby gate and got up where I feed Walt. End result was on very full dog who had to poop a bit more.
> So I opened a new bag of $60 prescription food hoping maybe it had gone off?
> 
> Walter was already off his food, Paxil can cause decreased appetite, the combination of Gabapentin and Paxil can cause trouble as well.
> Day four of the Paxil, I woke up to Walter watching me hoping for breakfast. Until I speak to vet I will run the rusk of Walter over eating.
> fjm, I have always fed my cats in wide shallow bowls, whisker friendly. When not well the smelly tasty food comes out, along with meat baby food.
> 
> Fingers crossed


I hope Walter is turning around for the better.


----------



## twyla

Mufar42 said:


> It looks as if decreased appetite is a common side effect of Paxil (Paroxetine)....on a totally different note I may need this for me.


It can also cause weight gain as well


----------



## twyla

Knock wood
Walter is back to ignoring me except at mealtimes, still not readily eating his diet food. I have made two trips out to pet stores, ended up ordered two types of broth.


----------



## twyla

Food now Human!


----------



## twyla

The Rollercoaster continues, hungry not hungry, Walter oh my. 
Walter is certainly more relaxed, ate breakfast not interested in dinner beyond a little wet food gravy, lapped the gravy left the food.
Talked to my vet a few minutes, thinking maybe we change the Paxil for Proszac, I am concerned with the seemingly failure to wean Walter off Prilosec. 
Walter's behavior has always been a bit sketchy when he doesn't feel well, but Walter has never been finicky or fussy 
Hoping Walt isn't getting back up constipation wise. 
Oi


----------



## twyla

Guess who is eating his diet food, albeit slowly and only after hopeful meows for some wet food.
More importantly he is pooping 💩 ❤ 









Hoping we over his hump
Go Walter


----------



## Misteline

Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Johanna

Great news! Hang in there, Walter. Such a handsome fellow.


----------



## fjm

Excellent news, especially the pooping!


----------



## twyla

We are back to Walter not wanting to eat much again. Calling the vet in the morning.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Sorry to hear. Feel better Walter 😘!


----------



## Minie

Oh no. So sorry. Hoping for the best


----------



## twyla

I left a message for my vet


----------



## Liz

Thinking of you and Walt. Keep us posted.


----------



## twyla

Last update
In case you didn't know already I chose to have Walter humanely euthanized, it was an incredibly hard decision but the best I could make given the circumstances. 
Walter even though on Paxil was starting to get aggressive again, he was eating only half of what he normally would, drinking a lot and peeing alot, he lost weight and was dehydrated again.
Walter wasn't a bad cat, he only got that way when he didn't feel well, he had a tipping point for discomfort, it wasn't anyone of his painful conditions of megacolon and bouts of pancreatitis this time, there was something wrong in his brain.

I am crushed and relieved at the same time.


----------

